# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Prusaslicer 2.x

## airscapes

I have been using Simplified3D for 2 years (ver 4.01) and have been happy with this version.  They really mucked it up when the released a very broken 4.1 and seem to be floundering and unable to update and fix things.  So today I pulled down Slic3r 1.3 and gave that a try.  Being intimately familiar with S3d made setting up a profile for my printer fairly simple.  Once done I exported the config bundle and pulled down Prusa's version of the same software.  Much much better, the Prusaslicer is no longer perl based and does not crash or hang.  Anyone who uses S3D and knows it well should give the Prusaslicer a try.  I have one afternoon in it and the calibration square I have been printing is nicer looking and stronger (2 walls) than what S3D produces, I am very interested to print some of the items I sell to see how they fair.
The profile setup seems to be much more functional than S3D as well.

----------


## curious aardvark

yeah s3d 4.1 is pretty bad - gone back to 4.01 myself. 

Can you control the printer from prusaslicer ?

----------


## airscapes

I think so, there is com port config settings and there are 2 exe prusa-slicer and prusa-slicer-console which opens a command window, however I use octoprint so not messing with that at all.  The only issue I had is they have removed the check boxes for wait for bed and wait for extruder and you have to add gcode if you want that to happen..   https://github.com/prusa3d/PrusaSlicer/issues/3033.  Seems kind of a bad idea as they are trying to make things more plug and play

----------


## leiksein

Maybe not. The software will not be useful.
Thanks
Walmartone

----------


## Roxy

The Prusa Slic3r software is very good.    I've been using for several days and I'm impressed with all the nice things they have done with the user interface.
It is stable, and seems to be very well thought out.
I am fighting a couple of small problems, but the people on the help forums are very responsive.  

I recommend people give it a try.

----------

